# Wood Pigeon advise please



## NormanPigeon (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi there, 2 days ago a neighbour brought round a very cold and weak Woodie baby. They had felled their trees and found him. I have had him almost 2 days and feeding Readybrek. I am waiting on Nutribird to be delivered today. He has gained weight - 79g to 111g. I have also tried water in an egg cup but dosent seem to take any. Is this normal? I have had a look at various sites on development and he looks around 8 days old. I live near Bishops Stortford and have a few acres of woodland. Would he be able to be released at home or should he be released with other youngsters? ANy advice would be appreciated.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Had posted info about helpful site, but I see you already have that on FB group 

So, yes, it is always better if they can be released with others of their kind, but if the nearest rescue centres do not have woodies for eventual release, then your area sounds OK.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with John D, pigeons should be released in a group.


> I have also tried water in an egg cup but doesn't seem to take any. Is this normal?


If he isn't drinking still, make sure his food contains enough fluid. 

Good luck with the release!


----------

